# Review of Crossing the Bridge & Miracle of Connection by Hedy Schleifer, MA, LMHC



## Chris H.

I'm happy to feature a therapist who has a few self-help programs, and is also active in private counseling and holding marriage seminars. Don't let the older style of the website fool you - Hedy Schleifer may very well be one of the most experienced couples therapists in the world. When you get help from someone like this you're tapping into a treasure trove of experience and knowledge.

When I watched the documentary about the life and work of Hedy and Yumi Schleifer, I was very impressed by their approach to helping couples connect and their authenticity. Hedy has a few relationship programs available on her website (click the link below), and she offers them at reasonable prices.

*Hedy Schleifer, MA, LMHC*

Hedy Schleifer, MA, LMHC, is a multilingual therapist who has done popular workshops for couples around the globe. One of my favorite aspects of her work is that she includes real life examples of problems that her and her husband, Yumi, have learned from over the years. While her experience and resume is too long to list in this one email, it should benefit the reader to know that she has been in practice since the 1970's and does training and certification for other Imago therapists.

Her lessons are delivered in a warm and passionate manner, and her strength as a survivor of the holocaust shows through in her work. Hedy doesn't just offer self-help programs though, visit her website www.HedyYumi.org for information on her seminars and private counseling, as well as training for therapists in the Fort Lauderdale area.


----------

